# Using a proofing cabinet as a dry aging cabinet



## GentlemanJerk (Feb 18, 2020)

Has anyone used a proofing cabinet as a make shift dry aging/curing cabinet?  They control humidity and temperature automatically and the only issue I can see is that they tend to only go down to about 80F, which I think is too high for dry aging.  

I'm looking at something like this: https://www.webstaurantstore.com/av...-cabinet-with-clear-door-120v/177HPU1836.html

Has anyone used one or know someone who has used one with success?  Hoping to get some feedback before I drop the cash for one.


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 18, 2020)

I have used proofing cabinets in the baking process extensively;  I think both the temperature and humidity would be too high if plugged in.  As a cabinet structure it would be ok, if you could put in a heating element within the range acceptable and a separate humidity unit within the range needed, but that would be an expensive cabinet.  Possibly a non-working shell that you could modify.


----------



## GentlemanJerk (Feb 18, 2020)

pops6927 said:


> I have used proofing cabinets in the baking process extensively;  I think both the temperature and humidity would be too high if plugged in.  As a cabinet structure it would be ok, if you could put in a heating element within the range acceptable and a separate humidity unit within the range needed, but that would be an expensive cabinet.  Possibly a non-working shell that you could modify.



Most dry aging recipes that I've seen have all wanted the humidity between 60-70%, which a proofing cabinet should easily be capable of maintaining. The one I linked could hold humidity from 30%-100% humidity. 

The temperature on the  other hand is still an issue.  I wonder if I could just shield the heating element so it would dissipate more heat into the shield instead of the cabinet, or just not have the heat on at all and keep the ambient temp in the room that will house the cabinet closer to my target temp.  May need to add a fan internally to help keep that temperature down.


----------

